# Are You Kidding Me??



## owls84 (Jul 28, 2009)

I mean seriously?

[video=youtube;fCiTAJi1yRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCiTAJi1yRk[/video]

*I AM PROUD TO BE AN AMERICAN!!!*


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 28, 2009)

nice..gotta get me one of those


----------



## RJS (Jul 28, 2009)

I thought they pulled them.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 28, 2009)

I just saw a commercial. It was probably the 5th time I have seen it too.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup! I plan on ordering a couple for my ultra conservative friends..lol


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 29, 2009)

can also double as a Bill Clinton chia pet


----------

